# Captain Len McGeoch



## HJones (Jun 2, 2018)

Hi, my father Captain Len McGeoch passed away last year from mesothelioma, I am trying to find out if anyone knows of anyone else he sailed with at any point who has also got or passed away from an asbestos related illness.
Would also love to hear from anyone who knew him and sailed with him, my brother and I joined the ship with him when we were kids and it was always a wonderful experience.
Thank you for your help.
Helen


----------



## Cutsplice (May 23, 2008)

Helen, sorry to hear of the loss of your father. It would be helpful if you could name the company and possibly some of the vessels that your dad sailed on, it would then jog the memory of those that sailed with him. I am certain that there will be some on here that knew your dad and will have information that you seek.


----------



## HJones (Jun 2, 2018)

My Dad stared as an apprentice in 19955 with BP, he worked his way up to get his tickets, will try to find his log books for a more accurate list of ships but we think the mesothelioma may have been linked to an engine fire on the British Justice when he was a mate, he also from memory sailed on the Trent, the Reliance and the spirit, his first ever ship was the Bulldog as we have the ships Bell he purchased when the ship was decommissioned.
When BP went to agency manning dad also briefly sailed on marske and Teekay ships


----------



## Supern (Apr 29, 2007)

My late husband was a marine engineer and died from mesothelioma in 2013 and we think it was work related to his job. His cousin also died of it and he was in the Royal Navy and my brother in law also died of an asbestos related disease. Prior to his death my husband received a disability pension from the UK despite the fact that we live in Australia and of course because we live in Australia compensation was paid to him. This I undestand does not happen in UK.


----------



## HJones (Jun 2, 2018)

Hi, my dad did get an additional benefit for work related illness he also received a lump sum compensation from the government but this is judged on age so the older you are the less you get, we are trying to do a no win no fee claim and I believe there was another person who sailed on the same ship 14 years earlier that contracted the same disease, dad felt it was related to a fire on the British Justice in 1972


----------



## tedu (Nov 19, 2009)

Hi, 
I served with your father as third officer on British Lancer in 1975 when he was Master. I remember him as a well respected leader with a deep seated religious faith. A little anecdote was that I recommended a film called "The Wild Bunch" on the ship's films as a "Cowboy Film to end all Cowboy Films". It was a little violent. He was not impressed!. May I recommend that you post your message on the BP shipping section where I am sure you will get many responses.


----------



## HJones (Jun 2, 2018)

Thank you for your response, you must have been sailing with him the year I was born, you are right he did have a very deep faith, he was certainly a character and I can visualise the ‘not impressed’ I will repost on the bp stream thank you


----------



## tugger (Nov 28, 2006)

There are many deaths in the MN from asbestos, if they were all collated people would be stunned at the number of retired seamen who have passed from it. The lagging on all pipes was asbestos. A mate I was with in the Vindicatrix sea school in 1949 contacted me about 15 years ago to find out if I knew anything about it as he was dying from it, I was able to point him in the right direction to get some payment. I along with many others got rid of asbestos from building sites in N.S.W.
through Union action.
Asbestos was a known killer from way back, in the States back in the thirties miners were only kept on for around six months then they moved on to the next mine so that they couldn't prove which mine they got their asbestosis from.
Tugger


----------



## Supern (Apr 29, 2007)

To get compensation in Australia you do not have to prove where you were contaminated as Mesothelioma is always asbestos related so anyone that has the disease is entitled to compensation. There are a lot of sufferers who do not know where they were contaminated and there are expected to be a lot more in the future with all the DIY renovation that is going on. I also have solicitors in America who claim against the trusts there from the miners etc and I have been paid out about three times from these trusts, not huge amounts for last one was $26,000.00. We have it all sorted here in Aus.


----------



## MikeSmith (Nov 8, 2009)

*Chief Officer*

Your dad was Chief Officer on the British Duchess when I did my first trip to sea as a Deck Cadet in 1973. As a first trip cadet a good Chief Officer is fundamental as a role model in shaping what kind of seaman you become and I always remember your dad as being firm but fair. I learned so much from him and got loads of good advice from him - much of which I still fall back on even today. I seem to remember he came from Renfrew and as I came from Linwood it was particularly reassuring when being away from home for the first time.


----------

